
Fandom under fire: how fanzines helped sci-fi survive the Blitz and beyond - Hooke
https://www.polygon.com/2019/5/13/18564275/history-of-fandom-world-war-ii-fanzines-sci-fi-futurian-war-digest-janus
======
SolaceQuantum
_“Rather than seeing the feminist activity within fandom as something that has
grown from within fandom and is pulling it apart[...]” she wrote, “I conceive
of the growing awareness as a part of fandom that has at last opened up […]
that is not pulling fandom apart, but in fact is drawing people into fandom,
revitalizing fandom! Certainly that relates to the reasons I became involved
in fandom. (Working on Janus gave me a chance to explore and articulate
connections between feminism and the literature I had grown up with. Science
fiction gave me a forum to imagine and dream in ways that are very important
to anyone who is interested in creating a new world…)”_

Super interesting that the discussions of diversity and talking about
diversity in scifi was discussed on its merits to the fandom even from the
1970s. It's often depicted that this "diversity discussions is ruining scifi"
is a recent concern against some sudden assault of social justice onto the
genre, when it might just be that it's been ongoing for generations of scifi
fans.

~~~
Mirioron
Perhaps the discussions have taken a new form recently and _that_ is what
people are upset with?

~~~
SolaceQuantum
Maybe, I don't know. I wasn't alive in 1970s and I don't know what those
discussions are. I know that the writer here is addressing the concerns that
feminism is driving people from the scifi fandom. That seems equivalent to the
concerns I see in modern day? I might totally be wrong though.

